# 2017 Gardens



## JohnT (May 22, 2017)

On Sunday, I woke up at my brother's house around 6am. On the way home, I stopped off and picked up soil and plants. I found that it is getting harder and harder to find herbs. I had to go to 3 places without any luck. I did manage to find some at Lowes, but MAN was it crowded in the garden department at 7am!!! 

Here is what I am planning.. 

A FLAT of basil, 
two flat leaf parsley 
two curly parsley 
one thyme (I have another that wintered over) 
one rosemary (again, I have one that wintered over) 
12 geraniums, 
6 cucumbers 
12 hot cherry peppers.

Ended up planting only half before the rain came in and put an end to it. 

I will post a picture once I have everything potted. 

How is everybody else doing with your gardens???


----------



## GreginND (May 22, 2017)

Here's one garden plot. Everything is planted and seeded. I have a map of what I've planted also. We just got some needed rain so it should start sprouting any day. I have another plot in the back with159 rhubarb plants, onions, potatoes, five kinds of squashes and pumpkins.


----------



## JohnT (May 22, 2017)

*Container Potatoes*

Anybody got a good method for growing potatoes on a sundeck?????


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 22, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Anybody got a good method for growing potatoes on a sundeck?????



In a bucket. My old neighbor used to do that. Harvest time, he'd simply dump the bucket out into his garden and fish out the potatoes.


----------



## JohnT (May 22, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> In a bucket. My old neighbor used to do that. Harvest time, he'd simply dump the bucket out into his garden and fish out the potatoes.


 
Do you know the specifics? 

I tried last year. I used russet potatoes from the grocery store. They grew very nice plants and even had plenty of flowers. Unfortunately, when I harvested, there were only a handful of pea-sized potatoes. It was a lot of expectation ending in a HUGE disappointment! 

I also used potting soil. Not sure what went wrong.


----------



## ibglowin (May 22, 2017)

That's like a couple weeks worth of veggies for you right? LOL



GreginND said:


> Here's one garden plot. Everything is planted and seeded. I have a map of what I've planted also. We just got some needed rain so it should start sprouting any day. I have another plot in the back with159 rhubarb plants, onions, potatoes, five kinds of squashes and pumpkins.
> 
> View attachment 36374
> 
> ...


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 22, 2017)

Not sure, John. Sorry. But there are a ton of YouTube videos on the subject.


----------



## JohnT (May 30, 2017)

I got the last of my pots planted on Sunday. A total of 31 pots! 

On Monday, I was racking my new Chilean wine went I got a call from a local friend of mine. He needed help with his garden and was calling in a favor. 

As it turns out, he had a double plot in our local community garden. It was overgrown with weeds and needed to be prepared for planting. In short order we had his plot weeded, mulched, a fertilized. 

The best part of this garden is that there is a gazebo right in the center. After finishing the work that was needed, he produced a nice 2014 cab along with some cheeses, salamis, grapes, etc. We sat out there for a couple of hours and just had a ball. 

Some plots are still available. The wife is calling today to get one. 

More to come


----------



## Mismost (May 30, 2017)

wife just had major surgery, so we decided there will be no garden this year. I'm just afraid she would hurt herself trying to tend it. We had planned on buying veg from a good friend and he up and died...sad day. 

I did a catfish stew tonight and a stir fry yesterday...the store veggies kinda suck. I think I have to plant a couple of squash, tomatoes, and some peppers...just to make it through the summer. Thinking tacky plastic mulch, hole cut to plug in transplants...ugly but functional.

On the plus side, we already have a ton of zinnas blooming out there....got flowers inside and out!


----------



## Johny99 (May 30, 2017)

GreginND said:


> Here's one garden plot. Everything is planted and seeded. I have a map of what I've planted also. We just got some needed rain so it should start sprouting any day. I have another plot in the back with159 rhubarb plants, onions, potatoes, five kinds of squashes and pumpkins.
> 
> View attachment 36374
> 
> ...



Wow! I'll stop complaining about weeding my Six rows of corn


----------



## Johny99 (May 30, 2017)

Mismost said:


> wife just had major surgery, so we decided there will be no garden this year. I'm just afraid she would hurt herself trying to tend it. We had planned on buying veg from a good friend and he up and died...sad day.
> 
> I did a catfish stew tonight and a stir fry yesterday...the store veggies kinda suck. I think I have to plant a couple of squash, tomatoes, and some peppers...just to make it through the summer. Thinking tacky plastic mulch, hole cut to plug in transplants...ugly but functional.
> 
> On the plus side, we already have a ton of zinnas blooming out there....got flowers inside and out!


Hope your wife recovers quick and fully.


----------



## Mismost (May 31, 2017)

Johny99 said:


> Hope your wife recovers quick and fully.



she is doing GREAT....got out of the hospital early....no pain problems....outside healed very fast. I've had to hog tie her to a porch post a time or two to keep her from over doing it. She does tire easy....I keep telling that is your body saying nap time...go lay down and heal up. was scary for me...I didn't like that at all! 

thanks for the good thoughts!


----------



## JohnT (May 31, 2017)

That is no doubt the toughest thing to do... Slow down.. 

I have a tough time with that myself.

I just keep reminding myself that if I should rupture something, and complications follow, I will be out of commission far longer. It would be all because I refused to take it easy.


----------



## jswordy (May 31, 2017)

John - Potatoes in a pot or even better a Rubbermaid trash can:

Here is how my neighbor did it: Drill drain holes. Layer straw, composted cow manure, straw, cow manure. Put your seed tater cuttings in the bottom layer and add layers as they grow. Water. When done, dump can and get yer taters.

These things can get heavy, so a neat trick is to buy a Harbor Freight furniture dolly and put it under the can before filling. Easy to move. Or build your own caster dolly.

Video of similar process I found: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuPdbs70GmA[/ame]

Note that it is best not to reuse the same soil next year in case the potatoes have blight or disease, which can be transmitted for two years, even to other plants. Hope this helps. It is by far the best way to do taters.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 12, 2017)

Took some pictures...

everything looks rather pathetic!


----------



## GreginND (Jun 12, 2017)

Things are growing.


----------



## TXWineDuo (Jun 13, 2017)

This year's first bell pepper pickin and the onions. All our crazy weather is causing the tomatoes to drop the blossoms
Good gardening to y'all!!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 16, 2017)

My earth-box cucumbers are taking hold.....


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 1, 2017)

The Garden (planters) have been loving the heat from the month before and now the monsoonal moisture we have been having for the last couple of weeks. Basil, tomatoes, and lots of peppers (jalapeño and garden salsa) Getting several pounds a week now out of 6 tomato plants!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Aug 7, 2017)

This years garden is winding down with just 3 large potted cherry tomatoes, some swisschard, carrots, and a row of zinnias left. And a pumpkin vine my
granddaughter planted. 

Larry


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 7, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> The Garden (planters) have been loving the heat from the month before and now the monsoonal moisture we have been having for the last couple of weeks. Basil, tomatoes, and lots of peppers (jalapeño and garden salsa) Getting several pounds a week now out of 6 tomato plants!



I've had no luck with the Veggies over the last three years, those look awesome. I see some basil, tomato and mini buffalo mozzarella balls salad in your future. We make one where you heat some good olive oil with garlic then pour that over the other ingredients. It wilts the basil and slightly melts the mozzarella and just plain tastes wonderful.

Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 7, 2017)

Yum, that sounds like a good recipe for sure. We did make a nice Caprese salad with the first round of maters. Sliced in half, fresh basil, fresh mozzarella, little EVOO, little S&P then drizzle with a some of that Private Selection balsamic glaze that Smith's (Ralph's) carries. Winner winner chicken dinner as Guy Fieri says. 



Kraffty said:


> I've had no luck with the Veggies over the last three years, those look awesome. I see some basil, tomato and mini buffalo mozzarella balls salad in your future. We make one where you heat some good olive oil with garlic then pour that over the other ingredients. It wilts the basil and slightly melts the mozzarella and just plain tastes wonderful.
> 
> Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 9, 2017)

You're traveling through another dimension, a dimension not only of sight and sound but of mind. A journey into a wondrous land whose boundaries are that of imagination. That's the signpost up ahead - your next stop, the Tomato Zone.............


----------



## Redbird1 (Aug 10, 2017)

We started out small this year with 4 cherry tomato plants in a 4x4 planter box and some herbs. Turns out someone swapped one of the plants at Costco so we ended up with one full-size plant. They all did great and are producing like champs. Most of the cherry tomatoes don't make their way inside as the kids eat them as they pick them. We have made some caprese salad a couple times from the big ones and some basil. Now if only there were enough time to make my own cheese.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Nov 15, 2017)

These are the last of the carrots I pulled out this morning before the ground freezes. Fresh carrots are awesome.


----------

